# "Wired" CCK Now Discontinued.



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Oh well ...

It seems DIRECTV is reverting back to the use of a receiver DECA and power adapter improvisation scheme for the wired CCK option (or the "BB DECA" kit) instead of a purpose made one like the former DECABB1MR0 its replacing (Second image pictured here http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2934390#post2934390).

This time though with the newer DECA II, the power adapter originally made for the H25 receiver, and a new device called a "DC to RF adapter."

Part # DCA2PR0

Official Notice:


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Wouldn't they just use the wireless CCK in a wired fashion. I thought that was what they used for all installs anyway.

- Merg


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

DECA II Receiver | DCA2
*S*
R0-xx 
|
DECA II Broadband (CCK) | DCA2
*P*
R0-XX 
Power Supply | EPS10R0-xx 
DC to RF Adapter | DCFR0-xxI would hope the DCA2PR0-XX part number includes the PS & adapter, or it doesn't make sense.


----------

